# Cipro VS. Flagyl ? is one better?



## orchard archer (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi All, I have been Taking Cipro for about a year.
Scar Tissue in small intestine, I see Flagyl is mentioned here so I am guessing  for Similar Reasons?
The Cipro is supposed to be Taken without food which is Nasty and Is Like Bad acid Reflux after 2 Days!
So I take it with food and get Minimal effect I assume?

This brings me to Flagyl, Does it Help as well or Better?
And Without The Burning Sensation side Effect?

Also the Generic, Metronidazole is it as effective as Flagyl?
Thanks.....


----------



## Nyx (Mar 7, 2010)

I've always been prescribed Cipro and Flagyl together...I've never taken them separately. I don't remember the dosages though, sorry...it's been quite a while since I've had to take them.  I just know that I took them for 10 days and my infection/inflammation cleared right up (so did my acne btw, that was nice!).

Sorry this isn't more helpful.


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Mar 7, 2010)

Well, I am the queen of Cipro and Flagyl, have been on it for many years.  Cipro is a broad spectrum and itsnt that great by itself, works better with Flagyl (aka Metronidazole).. I feel yucky with taking Cipro on an empty stomach so I didnt but if you are taking it as a maintaince drug use Flagyl.  Flagyl is always taken with food and is great to get rid of the bacteria and infections.  However, you CANNOT drink with it or you will get very ill, so don't even think it.  

A good idea though is to eat yogurt or take some probiotics, from the fridge.   
Now for the side effects... Cipro causes pain in your heels when that starts you stop or tell your doctor immediately.  Flagyl has a buzzing feeling in your feet or legs, also from long term use.   I found that Flagyl works better but the taste in your mouth is metalic and fuzzy tongue if on full dosage.  I was on 1 or 2 250mg a day.  With Cipro you have to watch with anti acids and calcium, because they cancel out the Cipro's affect, and therefore a waste of time. 

If you are in alot of  pain, both are used to kill off any type of abcesses or ulcers.  What ever your doctor says you should do is always optimal.  

If you have any questions, pm me or someone can think more to add.  Good luck.


----------



## orchard archer (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank you kindly!


----------



## Astra (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi Orchard
I've been on Metronidozole, but not Cipro, and it was great for my infection, except for the horrible taste in my mouth and it gave me oral thrush too, but doc gave me meds for that,    and like Penny says : -

             FOR GODS SAKE , NOOOOOO ALCOHOL!!


----------



## orchard archer (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks to irritable bowel and or Crohn's, Alcohol is Like an Instant laxative!
I Saw a new GI recently and Needed to get a Fresh look In My opinion.
I mentioned flagyl.    Metronidozole, is way Cheaper Than cipro or Flagyl. 
You have helped me alot.
Thanks......


----------



## Cog (Mar 7, 2010)

I hate the side effects of Flagyl and will avoid it if at all possible

Cipro for me has less side effects 

If you do take flagyl - do not drink - advice I got from a nurse 

Good luck


----------



## s.a.m. (Mar 8, 2010)

I am not a Flagyl fan either, but I will def take it if needed. I found out the hard way it is better for you because it does not pose a high risk for developing C-Diff as some other antibiotics do.


----------

